# Horses may need help. not sure what to do



## Charlie Horse Acres (Jan 10, 2013)

an ad was run in craigs list about horses dying. Not sure if it is true or who to report it to. Any help or advice would be appreciated.

Here is the link to the ad

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/grd/3535059107.html


----------



## izmepeggy (Jan 12, 2013)

I saw the ad had been deleted.


----------



## Marty (Jan 16, 2013)

_Thanks for trying to help anyway_


----------

